# Urn Box



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

So a while ago I had started a urn box for my dog Drexler. I finally finished it. It came out much better than I had expected. I started it thinking I was going to be buying more wood to replace it as I had serious doubts I could do the corners and spline joints just right. But I went slow, and tried not to mess it up.

I used Bird's eye maple for the top and bottom, Bocote for all 4 sides, and Gaboon Ebony for the splines.

http://i.Rule #2/nAHXbDwl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/56Flo6Pl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/fqdus8ml.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/nTEjFXHl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/ZC7YTprl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/9wED3Znl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/qju7Lgyl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/JYWnfrPl.jpg


Michele really loves it, and now she wants me to make her a jewelry box. 

Thanx for looking....


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 20, 2013)

He will be just fine in that. Nice work. Beautiful.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweet little box! Glad it all came together for you so well. I'm always a bit surprised when I'm making something and it goes together like it's supposed to


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2013)

Marc, that's a fine looking dog house for Drexler. I really like the choices of wood. If I read it without seeing it I might be skeptical, but they worked out great. Very nice.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Marc, that's a fine looking dog house for Drexler. I really like the choices of wood. If I read it without seeing it I might be skeptical, but they worked out great. Very nice.



I had Michele pick out the wood. She saw some of Bocote I had before and really liked it.

Thanx for the kind words fellas.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2013)

A very special project indeed. A fitting tribute. Well done.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2013)

Nicely done! I love the clean lines and the wood combo... The boss has got an eye for choosing timber!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2013)

It came out very nice Marc. Taking your time definitely paid off. You did Drexler proud.
Scott


----------

